# Abandonment of Hermeneutics



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2008)

New Post on the Abandonment of Hermeneutics in evangelical circles.

The Abandonement of Hermenuetics, Part 1. « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## mvdm (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent groundwork laid in that article. Looking forward to your next installments. I intend to pass these on to the elders of our church.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is Part 2

Answer to Part 1 « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------

